# Suche Banner Klemmschiene mit Lochung



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,
kennt jemand einen Herrsteller für Bannerklemmschienen bei denen die Banner nicht einfach nur in die Klemmschienen reingeklemmt werden sondern die innen noch eine Lochung haben um die Fahnen vor dem mutwilligen herausziehen zu schützen?

Hier noch ein Link für ein Beispiel was ich meine: http://www.la-concept.de/mobile-praesentationssysteme/klappsysteme/klemmschienen.html

Leider finde ich nur Klemmschienen die die eben wie der Name schon sagt nur reingeklemmt werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hast Du denn schonmal so eine Schiene mit Lochung irgendwo gesehen?

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht was sie bringen sollte.
Ist der Banner aus Papier? --> nicht reissfest
Ist der Banner aus PVC-Folie? --> nicht reissfest
Ist der Banner aus "reissfestem" Papier (wie es z.B. früher für Führerscheine verwendet wurde)? --> auch dieses ist nicht reissfest

Es gibt zwar auch Materialien die relativ robust sind (z.B. Zeltstoff, LKW-Plane etc.), aber auch die schützen vor einem Diebstahl nicht.
Im Zweifel hebt man einen "Kumpanen" hoch und hängt die Schiene an den Aufhängeösen aus. 
Verhindern wirst Du einen Diebstahl also nicht können..... bestenfalls kannst Du ihn lediglich erschweren.

Aber evtl. wäre ja auch ein System mit Keder eine Alternative für Dich?
Z.B. sowas --> http://www.signa-fahnen.de/deko-banner-keder-aluprofil.php

Sowas könnte man sogar selber bauen.....
Ein stabiles Roh, welches in der Längsrichtung (z.B. mit einer Flex) aufgeschlitzt wird.
Ein dünneres Roh welches in das o.g. passt aber nicht durch den Schlitz passt (wird von der Seite reingeschoben).
Um das dünnere Roh wird das obere Ende des Banners rumgelegt und vernäht, verklebt oder was auch immer.
Dann noch am dickeren Rohr ein paar Aufhängeösen anschweissen und Verschlusskappen (könnten z.B. mit Schrauben gesichert werden) anfertigen.

Mir gehen zwar noch 1-2 andere Varianten durch den Kopf, aber ich glaube selber bauen kommt für Dich sicherlich eh nicht in Frage. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,
die Banner sind aus Synthetikpapier. Also das ist schon sehr schwer die zu zerreissen.
Und nein sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Was aber nciht heißt dass es die nicht gibt.

So eine Kederaufhängung wäre noch interessant. nur kann ich das Material leider nicht nähen.
Selbermachen ist eigentlich zu aufwändig. Momentan benötige ich 3 Stück aber falls das Projekt irgendwann ma lrealisiert werden sollte dann sind das so ca 30 Stück.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2009)

Was mir noch einfällt.....
Frage doch mal bei Messe-Veranstaltern und/oder Messe-Ausstattern nach.
Die müssten sich doch mit sowas auskennen und evtl. sagen können wie man solche Systeme nennt.
Im Idealfall könnten sie sogar Bezugsquellen nennen.


----------

